# Squadron History Build....



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Since that's a couple of us doing this, me, Terry and Vic, I was wondering when will we see you old colonials, and others, attempt a squadron history build, eh? 

Must be a few Squadrons or Groups with a interesting history, well worth to put into some models, right? 8)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 5, 2009)

A bloody good one would be 84 Sqn, bags of variety and some big mothers to build, specially in 1:48……..like the Blackburn Beverly!!!!

No I/m not volunteering, I did build the Beve some years back and needed a crane to lift it.


----------



## imalko (Sep 5, 2009)

Years back I had an idea (which never materialized) to build some sort of "squadron build" with all representative aircraft used by JG 26 in 1939-1945...

(No, I'm not volunteering either.  At least not for now anyway...)


----------



## A4K (Sep 5, 2009)

Good idea Jan!

Is this like a group build? I've been collecting types for a planned No.75 (NZ) Sqn, RAF build.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2009)

One day I'd love to model 24 sqn RAAF in WWII. During the war they flew Wirraways, Hudsons, P-39's, Buffalo, Vengeance and finally Liberators. pretty sure some Spitfires passed through their ranks for a few weeks as well!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds good guys, and yes Evan, I suppose it's an un-official, as time permits, group build of sorts. It would be nice to see different squadrons/units from around the world modelled, as well as interesting and educational.
Get to it chaps !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2009)

Indeed.... An un-official, ongoing, as time permits etc., etc GB.





(I've done it again, haven't I Terry? )


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, you have, you darned scally Swettish person !!!! Where's that bottle of Czech 'C' Stoff, I need to calm down.......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 6, 2009)

Airframes said:


> It would be nice to see different squadrons/units from around the world modelled, as well as interesting and educational.
> Get to it chaps !



I'd been keen to do No.2 Sqn RNZAF with Blackburn Baffin's ,Vicker's Vildebeests/Vincents ...Lockheed Hudsons/Ventura's Postwar with Harvards and Mustangs 

Deactivated and then reactivated with A4 Skyhawks 

Has since dwindled into thin air again  ie deactivated


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great idea. Can I join!!!
Seriously though, you can get a great deal of fun out of it and sourcing some of the more obscure aircraft is part of it.
Go for it guy's, but keep the bottle of Bacardi handy to quell the frustrations.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll stick to my single malts me think, or occasional.....something else.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2009)

"Ahhh" distilleries, distilleries by the score. A drop of Dalwhinnie would be nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Good choice young man, good choice!


----------

